# unable to create new native thread



## dTP (24. Okt 2004)

Hallo
habe folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: unable to create new native thread
	at java.lang.Thread.start(Native Method)
Can't create thread: 5

nun hab ich folgende Frage
kann der Thread Programmtechnisch nicht erzeugt werden, wie zB das schon ein Thread an dieser Stelle läuft
oder Maschinentechnisch so das nur eine maximale anzahl von threads erzeugt werden kann

kann mir jemand sagen was es da genau aufsich hat?


----------



## Beni (24. Okt 2004)

"java.lang.OutOfMemoryError" bedeutet, dass dem Programm kein Speicher mehr zur Verfügung steht, weil alles aufgebraucht ist.

Entweder hast du irgendwo in deinem Programm ein Fehler (z.B. eine Endlosschlaufe welche neue Threads generiert), oder du benötigst mehr Speicher. Falls es letzteres ist: ruf die VM mit dem Zusatzargument "Xmx100m" auf, um dem Programm z.B. 100 MB Speicher zuzuweisen (der Standard ist 64MB).


----------

